# Audi billboard (not a repost)



## Quartermile (Apr 24, 2009)

BMW should reply with something like:


----------



## BimmerNorb (Mar 28, 2009)

^Which these days can refer to X5 M or X6 M (why BMW why?!?!?). Audi wins this one.


----------



## slyfocks (Jul 3, 2008)

BimmerNorb said:


> ^Which these days can refer to X5 M or X6 M (why BMW why?!?!?). Audi wins this one.


The 2011 Isetta M, coming soon to a showroom near you....


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

TopDownInFL said:


> Who is to say this it directed at BMW in the first place? Normally ads are "talking" to the consumer. So in essence, we (that is anyone reading the billboard, regardless of what we drive although targeted at those with cars having luxury badges) are suppsed to check for badge expiration and go buy an R8.
> 
> Doesn't make sense - so anyone with a Lexus, BMW, Merc, etc (and at any model) are supposed to dump our cars (again, even those with 30K lexus ES's) and purchase an uber-expensive R8?
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I thought, and I know nothing about marketing!


----------



## MrAbbs325is (May 14, 2006)

TopDownInFL said:


> Who is to say this it directed at BMW in the first place? Normally ads are "talking" to the consumer. So in essence, we (that is anyone reading the billboard, regardless of what we drive although targeted at those with cars having luxury badges) are suppsed to check for badge expiration and go buy an R8.
> 
> Doesn't make sense - so anyone with a Lexus, BMW, Merc, etc (and at any model) are supposed to dump our cars (again, even those with 30K lexus ES's) and purchase an uber-expensive R8?
> 
> ...


+1 We are all biased here because we are all BMW people. Yet it is a failure and a success at the same time in the marketing world. Where they failed was having a tag line that interpreted differently to everyone (not good in marketing). But yes, it may appeal to everyone from a Caddy to an Lexus, but they have yet to capture ALL of the AUDIance (they forget that this is a FAST car).
Anybody who is going to buy an R8 for luxury will never hit 100mph. This is why there not targeting the right market.


----------



## MrAbbs325is (May 14, 2006)

BlaZinMJ3 said:


> when i was doing my internship in ocean city, md we had a regular who had a modena and an r8, he brought out his r8 on the better nights lol. the inside is beautiful/classy and very well equipped. that old fart took home a diff girl every night


Whats up with your egotistic signature? We are pretty much men here, we dont want to see your arms, or your PIMP location. I was 14 once also, sooner then you were... Thats a sad thing.


----------



## cherbaka (Jan 25, 2009)

You guys are overthinking this. Most people wouldn't notice that the car in the ad is an R8 and more performance than luxury. What they will notice is the text and the Audi name. The car is just there to look cool. The conclusion they'll draw is that Audi is calling other luxury brands "expired", "passe". Clever ad campaign. And yes, most of us are biased 'cause we own BMWs. But a few of us on here have owned or do own Audis and love them too.


----------



## limotek (Apr 22, 2009)

although i am a bigger fan of bmws i have to say the audi r8 is stunning and bmw do not have a vehicle that completes with it...well at the moment anyway!


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

MrAbbs325is said:


> Whats up with your egotistic signature? We are pretty much men here, we dont want to see your arms, or your PIMP location. I was 14 once also, sooner then you were... Thats a sad thing.


hows the 93 3 series treating you? :rofl:

dont worry bout me, worry bout urself :thumbup:


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

Jakked said:


> I'm sure having a 5,000-part hand-built car isn't cheap either. Neither is the laser-CT-scan process that the R8 undergoes.


Of what, the frame or something? Just curious.


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

Shocktopus said:


> Of what, the frame or something? Just curious.


I believe so. They do it to check the body for engineering tolerances, IIRC.


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

Screw Audi. The R8 is nice but it's another cookie cutter sports car. No heritage or original design went into that car. As one stated earlier, parts came directly from the bin. Only thing worth talking about from Audi is the A8L. Fantastic looking car.


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry man but that's a bit uncalled for. I don't think you should be hating on someone's ride because it's "older." Most people on here with newer BMWs don't even own their cars--the bank does. Not talking about you, but just because somebody can get a bank loan and put keys in the ignition does not make them better than someone who outright owns their own vehicle. Just try to be nicer next time and consider the fact everyone who owns a BMW on this site whether old or new is an enthusiast just like the next member, and NOT a badge whore. :thumbup:



BlaZinMJ3 said:


> hows the 93 3 series treating you? :rofl:
> 
> dont worry bout me, worry bout urself :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

synenergy52 said:


> Sorry man but that's a bit uncalled for. I don't think you should be hating on someone's ride because it's "older." Most people on here with newer BMWs don't even own their cars--the bank does. Not talking about you, but just because somebody can get a bank loan and put keys in the ignition does not make them better than someone who outright owns their own vehicle. Just try to be nicer next time and consider the fact everyone who owns a BMW on this site whether old or new is an enthusiast just like the next member, and NOT a badge whore. :thumbup:


Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

and what he said was called for? give me a break. p.s. i own my car, i dont do that loan shyt


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Who cares if BMW doesn't make a competitor to an R8. Unless you're buying an R8 or something like it, its irrelevant. A 3 series is vastly superior to a A4, and that is the bread and butter of both companys.


----------

